# Rear Window sweeps



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

My 1968 GTO has a missing driver side outer window sweep and it is causing the glass to scratch against the screw that hold the chrome trim surrounding the rear circumference of the convertible top.
I order a complete set from 1A auto (Window Sweep Felt Kit Set of 8 for 68 Pontiac GTO LeMans Tempest Convertible | eBay ) which according to the description, it is the right one for my car. I got the whole set as I am aware they are not same shape as the factory ones which I can live with.

Today I tried installing it but surely there is something wrong with fitment.
1.jpg is the passenger side which is present and properly installed.(I will try polish away that rust which is coming from the screw)
2.jpg is the driver side where I have the missing window sweep. I put the one I got from 1A auto in the holes of the clips (not fully seated) but I cant figure out how it can fit under the rear chrome trim as the other side. Do I need to cut the rubber from it? Is it normal that it needs such amount of modifications? I guess that the rear chrome trim need to go in first as the screw head will be hidden by the sweep no? On the front part, the new sweep is also missing the hole for the screw so again, I will have to drill it.

Anyone has experience on these? Or perhaps anyone know where to get OEM style? The OEM style seem to have a wider chrome profile.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

There should be some very small holes in the car body for the mounting screws. You will need to remove the inner panel, possibly having to remove the down window stop to lower the glass further to gain access for the mounting screws. 
After measuring very carefully, I predrilled the holes in the sweeps, clipped the sweep into place and then inserted the screws. 
The OEM fuzzies have a round chrome bead. I bought the REM brand which offers fuzzies with the flat and round bead. It appears you bought the round bead but have a flat bead on the opposite side. 

The round bead is the more expensive of the two.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. Good to know that there are two types but I will only change the rear ones for now.

So the rear screw should hold both the sweep and the rear chrome trim?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I had three holes altogether but then again I have a hardtop. But if I had to guess I would say you have at least two at the leading and trailing ends. Check the body holes to make sure.

Not familiar with the convertible but the coupe fuzzy is one piece with the chrome attached.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi O52. Thanks for helping out. You are a wealth of knowledge in here!!
Yes for sure I have at least 2 screw, one at each end. Will check if there is a 3rd one.

Perhaps I am not being clear when I am explaining. I would like to know if the screw at the end of the sweep which meets the chrome strip surrounding the rear windshield should catch both the sweep and the other chrome strip.
Really difficult to explain I know. Cant find any diagrams on the fisher manual to verify.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Maybe I manage to explain myself better this way. 

Should the 'Yellow' screw hold the 'Red' Sweep on the 'Blue' Chrome trim or is it the 'Blue' Chrome trim on the 'Red' Sweep?
I guess the Red sweep has to mount to the fender and the Blue chrome piece should be on top but as the other side uses a different sweep, I cannot be sure.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

By looking at the passenger side and another photo I have, I'm guessing the sweep goes under the chrome molding.

Take look at this. The molding is lifted up and has a hole for a mounting screw. I'm betting that the sweep utilizes the same hole to fasten the sweep and molding together. Again, I don't have a convertible so I can't be completely sure. 












Hopefully Roger who just disassembled his 69 convertible can verify. Maybe you can PM him to clarify.









My '69 GTO Convertible Body-off Restoration Thread


I decided to move the body out of the shop and the frame in to paint it. The nights are just too cold to leave the frame outside overnight for the SPI epoxy. I used a body cart my neighbor built for me when I restored my '57 pickup. I had to adapt it to fit the GTO. It worked fine but I...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for your help. What you are saying makes perfect sense as the molding doesn’t sit flush to the body suggesting it should have the sweep under it. Will give it a try.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Guys I would really appreciate if someone could send me a close up photo of this rear window sweep on a 68/69 convertible with round bead sweeps. I would not like to ruin a set of new sweeps by starting cutting and drilling to make it fit. Anyone can snap a photo for me? I tried looking at all the for sale videos but detail is not enough.


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

I managed to install the round bead rear window sweep on my convertible. It needed some cutting of the round bead at the rear where it goes under the other chrome molding as it was too long. I also cut the rubber where the bracket of the chrome molding goes through. Came up pretty good.

Posting here hoping other people can use this information.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Very nice, Looks good from all the way over here!


----------

